# Dread Metrol, The Mourning After (RG)



## Leatherhead (Jul 27, 2021)

OOC Thread
IC Thread


Please Post your characters in this thread.



Factions



Spoiler: Organizations



*Boromar Clan.*
The most powerful organized crime syndicate in Sharn. While the Boromar clan itself is halflings, they employ numerous peoples in both their criminal activities and their legitimate fronts. As a halfling clan, they have familial ties back to the Talenta Plains, and both House Ghallanda and House Jorasco. They are known to sometimes associate with members of various other houses, especially House Sivis. Recently Sharn has been infiltrated by another criminal organization, Daask, and the Boromar clan is making plans to both fight back on their home turf and expand their influence in retaliation.






Spoiler: Dragonmarked Houses



The Dragonmarked houses are (extended) family owned and operated cartels that have monopolies on various sectors of commerce. While it is possible for anyone to work for any house, only members of the family can obtain higher positions in the organization, or the even more coveted dragonmarks which grant the families their power.

*House Ghallanda*
Halflings with the Mark of Hospitality run the various inns, taverns, and food service industries. While they are an official House and can be found in nearly every city and town, they maintain close ties to their homelands in the Talenta Plains.


*House Sivis*
Gnomes with the Mark of Scribing run the Notaries Guild and governance over official documents. They also maintain various communication and translation services.


*House Vadalis*
Humans with the Mark of Handling run the animal husbandry and herding industries. They are also responsible for mage-breeding various animals and plants resulting in more powerful livestock and better yields on crops.



Important NPCs

*Yamyra Boromar*
A middle-aged halfling woman and influential power broker of Clan Boromar.  Originally a member of House Ghallanda, she fell in the with clan when she fell for a criminal seeking asylum at one of Ghallanda's inns. Often dresses in glammorweave dresses, and is known to be overly-affectionate to the point of having her bodyguards act as a stepping-stool so she can kiss people on the cheek.

*Filiu Ghallanda*
A middle aged halfling woman and hotelier of the Golden Dragon Inn in Gatherhold. Gatherhold is the hometown and headquarters of House Ghallanda, which makes this one of the most prominent positions in the House. Filiu hopes to use the prestige of this assignment to eventually become Matriarch of the house, despite not having a mark.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 27, 2021)

*Tillington*
N Gnome Artificer Charlatan, Dragonmark of Scribing 1






Spoiler: Level 1



*Abilities:*
STR 8 (-1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 12 (+1) [save +3]
INT 16 (+3) [save +5 (adv vs magic)]
WIS 12 (+1) [save adv vs magic]
CHA 14 (+2) [save adv vs magic]

Size S
Speed 25
AC 14 (16 w/ shield)
Init +2
Hit Points: 9 (1d8)

*Proficiency bonus*: +2
*Proficiencies*: light/medium armour, shield, simple weapons
*Skills*: Deception, Sleight of Hand, Investigation, History
*Tools*: calligrapher’s tools *(+1d4)*, forgery kit, tinker’s tools, thieves’ tools, disguise kit
*Languages*: Common, Gnomish
*Darkvision*: 60’

*Attacks*:
Dagger: 1d20+3, damage = 1d4+2 piercing
Light crossbow: 1d20+3, damage = 1d8+2, range 80’/320’

*Background*: Charlatan
* False Identity: I have a second identity and the ability to forge

*Spellcasting*: DC 13, attack mod +5)
-- Ritual casting. Thieves’/artisan tools as focus.
-- Cantrips: Message, Mending, Guidance
-- Scribe’s Insight: comprehend languages 1/s/l
-- additional spells on list: (1) comprehend langs, illusory script
-- 3 spells known (INT + level/2): [sample selection] cure wounds, feather fall, Tasha’s caustic brew (_TCoE_)
-- slots: level 1 (2)

*Artificer abilities*
* Magical Tinkering:
-- w/ tinker or artisan’s tools, actin to touch tiny nonmagical object and make it: (a) shed 5’ light (+5’ dim), (b) emit 6 sec record message, (c) emit continual odor or sound, (d) static visual w/ up to 25 words. Up to 3 (INT) objects at a time

*Skills*:
+1 (dex) Acrobatics
+1 (wis) Animal Handling
+3 (int) Arcana
-1 (str) Athletics
*+4 (cha) Deception
+5 (int) History +1d4*
+1 (wis) Insight
+2 (cha) Intimidation
*+5 (int) Investigation*
+1 (wis) Medicine
+3 (int) Nature
+1 (wis) Perception
+2 (cha) Performance
+2 (cha) Persuasion
+3 (int) Religion
*+3 (dex) Sleight of Hand*
+1 (dex) Stealth
+1 (wis) Survival





Spoiler: Equipment



*Equipment:*
Disguise kit
Set of fine clothes
Copy of the national seal, with the proper sealing wax
Belt pouch with 5gp
2 daggers
Light crossbow with 20 bolts.
Studded leather
Shield
Thieves’ tools
Dungeoneer’s pack


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 28, 2021)

*Maladiel*
CN half-elf criminal divine soul sorcerer 2







Spoiler: Sheet



*Name:* Maladiel, "Mal"
*Gender:* male
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Heritage:* half-elf (Khorovar)
*Class:* sorcerer (divine soul) 2

*AC* 12
*HP* 13/13
*Hit Dice:* 2d6+2
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Passive Perception:* 14 (darkvision 60)
*Proficiency *+2
*Languages:* Common, Elvish, Halfling

*Stats:
Str* 10 (+0)
*Dex* 14 (+2)
**Con* 12 (+1)
*Int* 12 (+1)
*Wis* 14 (+2)
**Cha* 16 (+3)

*Saves:* Con +3, Cha +5

*Skills:*
Deception (cha) +5
Insight (wis) +4
Intimidation (cha) +5
Perception (wis) +4
Persuasion (cha) +5
Stealth (dex) +4

*Racial features: half-elf
Abilities:* +2 cha, +1 to two other abilities (dex, wis)
*Darkvision: *60 ft.
*Fey Ancestry: *Advantage on saving throws against being charmed; magic cannot put you to sleep.
*Skill Versatility:* Two extra skill proficiencies (persuasion, perception)

*Class features: sorcerer
Proficiencies:* Daggers, darts, slings, quarterstaffs, light crossbows, Con and Cha saves, two skills (insight, intimidation)
*Spellcasting:* Can cast spells; see Magic, below.
*Sorcerous Origin:* Divine Soul (XGtE)
*Divine Magic:* Can learn spells from the cleric spell list. Also gain an extra spell based on the affinity of the source of your power (good): _Cure Wounds_.
*Favored By The Gods: *Can add 2d4 to a failed saving throw or missed attack roll, once per short rest.
*Font Of Magic:* Gain sorcery points and Flexible Casting, allowing the conversion of sorcery points into spell slots and the other way around as a bonus action. (1st level spell slot costs 2 sorcery points, 2nd 3 points, 3rd 5, 4th 6, 5th 7. A spell slot expended yields a number of sorcery points equal to the level of the slot.)
*Sorcery Points:* 2 points; recharges fully upon Long Rest.

*Background features: criminal
Proficiencies:* Deception, stealth, gaming set (playing cards), thieves' tools
*Criminal Contact:* You have a contact who acts as liaison to a criminal network; you know how to get messages to and from that contact.

*Equipment:*
Dagger x3
Arcane focus: wand
Dungeoneer's pack:

Backpack
Crowbar
Hammer
Pitons x10
Torches x10
Tinderbox
Rations x10
Waterskin
Hempen rope 50 ft.
Crowbar
Set of dark clothes with a hood
Pouch
15 gp





Spoiler: Magic



*Spell Save DC:* 13
*Spell Attack: *+5
*Cantrips (4):* _Friends, Mind Sliver, Minor Illusion, Prestidigitation_
*Spells Known (3+1): *_Bless,_ _Charm Person_, _Cure Wounds_ (divine soul), _Guiding Bolt_
*Spell Slots Used:* _Level 1:_ 0/3
*Sorcery Points (2) Used:* 0/2


Spoiler: Spells



*Bless*
enchantment
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 30 feet
Components: V, S, M
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 minute
Effect: You bless up to three creatures of your choice within range. Whenever a target makes an attack roll or a saving throw before the spell ends, the target can roll a d4 and add the number rolled to the attack roll or saving throw.
At Higher Levels: When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 2nd level or higher, you can target one additional creature for each slot level above 1st.

*Charm Person*
enchantment
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 30 feet
Components: V S
Duration: 1 hour
Effect: You attempt to charm a humanoid you can see within range. It must make a Wisdom saving throw, and does so with advantage if you or your companions are fighting it. If it fails the saving throw, it is charmed by you until the spell ends or until you or your companions do anything harmful to it. The charmed creature regards you as a friendly acquaintance. When the spell ends, the creature knows it was charmed by you.
At Higher Levels: When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 2nd level or higher, you can target one additional creature for each slot level above 1st. The creatures must be within 30 feet of each other when you target them.

*Cure Wounds*
evocation
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Components: V S
Duration: Instantaneous
Effect: A creature you touch regains a number of hit points equal to 1d8 + your spellcasting ability modifier. This spell has no effect on undead or constructs.
At Higher Levels: When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 2nd level or higher, the Healing increases by 1d8 for each slot level above 1st.

*Friends*
enchantment
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Self
Components: S, M
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 minute
Effect: For the duration, you have advantage on all Charisma checks directed at one creature of your choice that isn’t hostile toward you. When the spell ends, the creature realizes that you used magic to influence its mood and becomes hostile toward you. A creature prone to violence might attack you. Another creature might seek retribution in other ways (at the DM’s discretion), depending on the nature of your interaction with it.

*Guiding Bolt*
evocation
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 120 feet
Components: V, S
Duration: 1 round
Effect: A flash of light streaks toward a creature of your choice within range. Make a ranged spell attack against the target. On a hit, the target takes 4d6 radiant damage, and the next attack roll made against this target before the end of your next turn has advantage, thanks to the mystical dim light glittering on the target until then.
At Higher Levels: When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 2nd level or higher, the damage increases by 1d6 for each slot level above 1st.

*Mind Sliver* (TCoE)
enchantment
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 60 feet
Components: V
Duration: 1 round
Effect: You drive a disorienting spike of psychic energy into the mind of one creature you can see within range. The target must succeed on an Intelligence saving throw or take 1d6 psychic damage and subtract 1d4 from the next saving throw it makes before the end of your next turn.
At Higher Levels: This spell’s damage increases by 1d6 when you reach certain levels: 5th level (2d6), 11th level (3d6), and 17th level (4d6).

*Minor Illusion*
illusion
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 30 feet
Components: S M
Duration: 1 minute
Effect: You create a sound or an image of an object within range that lasts for the duration. The illusion also ends if you dismiss it as an action or cast this spell again.
If you create a sound, its volume can range from a whisper to a scream. It can be your voice, someone else’s voice, a lion’s roar, a beating of drums, or any other sound you choose. The sound continues unabated throughout the duration, or you can make discrete sounds at different times before the spell ends.
If you create an image of an object—such as a chair, muddy footprints, or a small chest—it must be no larger than a 5-foot cube. The image can’t create sound, light, smell, or any other sensory effect. Physical interaction with the image reveals it to be an illusion, because things can pass through it.
If a creature uses its action to examine the sound or image, the creature can determine that it is an illusion with a successful Intelligence (Investigation) check against your spell save DC. If a creature discerns the illusion for what it is, the illusion becomes faint to the creature.

*Prestidigitation*
transmutation
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 10 feet
Components: V S
Duration: Up to 1 hour
Effect: This spell is a minor magical trick that novice spellcasters use for practice. You create one of the following magical effects within range:
You create an instantaneous, harmless sensory effect, such as a shower of sparks, a puff of wind, faint musical notes, or an odd odor.
You instantaneously light or snuff out a candle, a torch, or a small campfire.
You instantaneously clean or soil an object no larger than 1 cubic foot.
You chill, warm, or flavor up to 1 cubic foot of nonliving material for 1 hour.
You make a color, a small mark, or a symbol appear on an object or a surface for 1 hour.
You create a nonmagical trinket or an illusory image that can fit in your hand and that lasts until the end of your next turn.
If you cast this spell multiple times, you can have up to three of its non-instantaneous effects active at a time, and you can dismiss such an effect as an action.








Spoiler: About



_If cats looked like frogs we'd realize what nasty, cruel little bastards they are. Style. That's what people remember._
- Sir Terry Pratchett

*Appearance:*
Maladiel goes out of his way to look sharp; always the half-elf dresses in the finest suits and boots, his silver hair styled perfectly and the intricate web of tattoos seeming to flow out from underneath his clothes over his arms and torso.
His dark skin and white hair suggests a relationship to the drow of Xendrik, although Maladiel himself does not even know if that is true. It does add to his exotic charms, and the Khorovar knows how to use that to his advantage.
He carries three wands, each stylized in its own way, but Maladiel seems to favor a sleek black one with a tiny dragonshard encased in the middle.

*Personality:*
Generous, interested, and a natural entertainer, Mal is your best friend if you have something he needs--whether it is coin, secrets or just a night of fun. He is learning to play the long game, granting favours to be collected upon in the future, although the Khorovar is not very patient yet.
Maladiel resents authority, despite the obligations he has to the Boromar clan, and he sees his benefactor as family more than a figure of authority.

*Personality traits:* I would rather make a new friend (or lover) than a new enemy, although I am very suspicious of other people's intentions.
*Ideal:* People. I help people who help me--that's what keeps us alive. (Neutral)
*Bond:* I owe everything to my generous benefactor Yamyra, and she is like a mother to me.
*Flaws:* I can't resist a pretty face, and I have trouble trusting in my allies.

*Backstory:*
As an orphaned young streetrat in Metrol, Mal (short for Maladiel) struggled to survive each day. The Khoravar boy looked up at the finely dressed merchants, nobles and dragonmarked scions, who took advantage of other people too but got away with it, and the young boy vowed that he would one day be walking among them in the same clothes, spending the same amounts of money.
It was all idle dreaming, however, until one day his sorcerous powers manifested. Two older boys were holding him down in a dark alley, a third grinning wickedly and holding a knife, when from somewhere above a ray of sunshine shone down on Mal and a magical sparkling dragon head appeared above his head.
It scared the living daylights out of the boys, who fled away muttering about dragon curses and the wrath of the Sovereigns. Just as afraid, Mal also knew that somehow he had caused it and it would not keep the bullies away for long.
He snuck aboard an airship owned by some fancy lady, headed for Sharn, he would soon learn.
It did not take long before he was discovered by a bodyguard of the halfling Yamyra Boromar, a shrewd woman with an exquisite taste in glamorweave dresses and an eye for power and profit. Somehow she saw something in young Mal, because instead of throwing him from the flying ship, she kept him around for various chores.
He was ecstatic. Instead of living on the streets begging for scraps, Mal now had proper food to eat as long as he completed whatever menial and often criminal tasks Yamyra set him. He was even given new clothes to wear! Mal had never had new clothes before.
His adoration for his new employer kept growing, until one day she found a new boy. Mal struggled with sharing Yamyra's attention and his quick demotion to second place, and like a rebellious teenager he acted out and did some jobs on his own, before she found out and punished him viciously.
He was endebted to the Boromar clan, Yamyra explained with perfect clarity, and more specifically to her. He would do as he was told, and although there would be plenty of opportunities for his pasttimes, he was warned that never would he live to get in the Clan's way.
Eventually Maladiel came to terms with this arrangement. He started working parttime at one of the Clan's taverns as a bartender and sometime performer, and he got regular assignments from Yamyra or her contacts. In time he grew an impressive network of spies, lovers and pickpockets, and Mal dutifully enlisted others to the Clan's cause and kept the money flowing to the Boromar coffers.
Only occasionally, after a few too many glasses of Aundairian wine, does he wonder about his parents, or whatever gave him his sorcerous magic...


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 29, 2021)

Malix
Warforged Monk 2



Spoiler: Basic information



Sex: Neuter, male appearance
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Size: Medium
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Daelkyr
Speed: 40ft.
Init: +3
Prof. Bonus: +2
Passive Perception: 15
Passive Insight: 15
Passive Investigation: 10
Proficiencies: Acrobatics, Deception, Insight, Perception, Stealth, Calligrapher's Supplies, Forgery Kit, Poisoner's Kit

STATISTICS
Str 10 (+0), Dex 16 (+3), Con 14 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 16 (+3), Cha 8 (-1)





Spoiler: Combat Stats



DEFENSE
*AC: 17* (+3 dex +3 wis +1 racial)
*HP: 17* = (8 + 2) + 1x (5+2)

*Saves:* Str* +2, Dex* +5, Con +2, Int +0, Wis +3, Cha -1
(resistance to poison damage, sleep and disease immunity, advantage on save against being poisoned)

OFFENSE
_Melee: _
Unarmed: +5 / 1d4+3
Dagger: +5 /1d4+3
Q-staff: +5 / 1d6+3

_Ranged: _
Dagger +5 (1d4+3 piercing; finesse, thrown 20/60)
Darts +5 (1d4+3 piercing; finesse, thrown, 20/60)





Spoiler: Warforged



Ability scores: Dexterity +1, Wisdom +2
Size: Medium
Speed: 30ft.

Poison resistance


Spoiler: Constructed Resilience



You were created to have remarkable fortitude, represented by the following benefits:
You have advantage on saving throws against being poisoned, and you have resistance to poison damage.
You don’t need to eat, drink, or breathe.
You are immune to disease.
You don’t need to sleep, and magic can’t put you to sleep.





Spoiler: Sentry’s Rest



When you take a long rest, you must spend at least six hours in an inactive, motionless state, rather than sleeping. In this state, you appear inert, but it doesn’t render you unconscious, and you can see and hear as normal.





Spoiler: Integrated Protection



Your body has built-in defensive layers, which can be enhanced with armor:

You gain a +1 bonus to Armor Class.
You can don only armor with which you have proficiency. To don armor other than a shield, you must incorporate it into your body over the course of 1 hour, during which you remain in contact with the armor. To doff armor, you must spend 1 hour removing it. You can rest while donning or doffing armor in this way.
While you live, the armor incorporated into your body can’t be removed against your will.





Spoiler: Specialized Design



You gain one skill proficiency (Medicine) and one tool proficiency of your choice (Thieves Tools)
Languages: Common, Dwarven





Spoiler: Volstrucker Agent



Skill Proficiencies Deception, Stealth
Tool Proficiencies: Poisoner's kit

Equipment: A set of clothes appropriate to your duties and a pouch containing 20 gp

Background Feature: 



Spoiler: Shadow Network



Shadow Network
You have access to the Volstrucker shadow network, which allows you to communicate with other members of the order over long distances. If you write a letter in special arcane ink, address it to a member of the Volstrucker, and cast it into a fire, the letter will burn to cinders and materialize whole again on the person of the agent you addressed it to.

The ink used to send a letter across the shadow network is the same as that used by a wizard to scribe spells in a spellbook. Writing a letter in this ink costs 10gp per page



You are in frequent contact with people in the segment of society that your chosen quarries move through. These people might be associated with the criminal underworld, the rough-and-tumble folk of the streets, or members of high society. This connection comes in the form of a contact in any city you visit, a person who provides information about the people and places of the local area.

Personality: I don't pay attention to the risks in a situation. Never tell me the odds.
Ideal: Redemption. There's a spark of good in everyone. (Good)
Bond: I'm trying to pay off an old debt I owe to a generous benefactor.
Flaw: If there's a plan, I'll forget it. If I don't forget it, I'll ignore it.





Spoiler: Monk



*Unarmored Defense:* Beginning at 1st level, while you are wearing no armor and not wielding a shield, your AC equals 10 + your Dexterity modifier + your Wisdom modifier.


Spoiler: Martial Arts



At 1st level, your practice of martial arts gives you mastery of combat styles that use unarmed strikes and monk weapons, which are shortswords and any simple melee weapons that don’t have the two-handed or heavy property.

You gain the following benefits while you are unarmed or wielding only monk weapons and you aren’t wearing armor or wielding a shield:

You can use Dexterity instead of Strength for the attack and damage rolls of your unarmed strikes and monk weapons.
You can roll a d4 in place of the normal damage of your unarmed strike or monk weapon. This die changes as you gain monk levels, as shown in the Martial Arts column of the Monk table.
When you use the Attack action with an unarmed strike or a monk weapon on your turn, you can make one unarmed strike as a bonus action. For example, if you take the Attack action and attack with a quarterstaff, you can also make an unarmed strike as a bonus action, assuming you haven’t already taken a bonus action this turn.
Certain monasteries use specialized forms of the monk weapons. For example, you might use a club that is two lengths of wood connected by a short chain (called a nunchaku) or a sickle with a shorter, straighter blade (called a kama). Whatever name you use for a monk weapon, you can use the game statistics provided for the weapon in the Weapons section.






Armor and Weapon Proficiencies: no armors or shields, shortsword and simple weapons
Saving Throws: Strength, Dexterity
Skills: Acrobatics, Insight, Caligrapher's tools Athletics, History, Religion, and Stealth

Ki Points: 2 (DC 13)

Flurry of blows
Patient defense
Step of the wind




SKILLS (* Proficient)
+5 (dex) Acrobatics*
+3 (wis) Animal Handling
+0 (int) Arcana
+0 (str) Athletics
+1 (cha) Deception*
+2 (int) History
+5 (wis) Insight*
-1 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+5 (wis) Medicine*
+0 (int) Nature
+5 (wis) Perception*
-1 (cha) Performance
-1 (cha) Persuasion
+0 (int) Religion
+3 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+5 (dex) Stealth*
+3 (wis) Survival



Spoiler: Inventory



*Combat*
Q-staff
Darts x10
Two daggers

*Other*
Thieves tools
Poisoner's Kit
Caligraphers tools

(explorers pack)
a backpack
a bedroll
a mess kit
a tinderbox
10 torches
50 feet of hempen rope
Set of clothes
A black cloak with a hood
dagger x2

Money
11 gp






Spoiler: History



*Appearance*
Malix looks like he was supposed to be a dwarf

*Background info*


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 3, 2021)

Ozzar Nabadar of House Kundarak (adopted)
Fighter 2
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Size:* Medium
*Type (Subtype): *Humanoid (Dwarf)
*Init*: +0
*Passive Perception*: 13
*Passive Investigation:* 12
*Passive Insight:* 13


```
Str: 17 (+3) 9pts (+2 racial)
Dex: 10 (+0) 2pts
Con: 16 (+2) 7pts (+2 racial)
Int: 11 (+0) 3pts
Wis: 12 (+1) 4pts
Cha: 10 (+0) 2pts
```

*HP: *23 (10+7) + 2xCon (6)
*AC: *16 (+2 with the shield)

*Melee: *
Warpick: +5 / 1d8+3 P
Handaxe: +5 / 1d6+3 S
Dagger: +5 / 1d4+3 P

*Ranged:*
Handaxe: +5 /1d6+3 (20/60)
Dagger: +5 / 1d4+5 (20/60)



Spoiler: Fighter



*Armor:* Light Armor, Medium Armor, Heavy Armor, Shields
*Weapons:* Simple Weapons, Martial Weapons
*Tools: *none
*Skills: *Choose two skills from Acrobatics, *Animal Handling*, Athletics, History, Insight, Intimidation, *Perception*, and Survival
*Saving Throw: *Strength, Constitution
*Saves: Str +5, Dex +0, Con +5, Int +0, Wis +1, Cha +0
Starting Equipment:*

Chain Mail
Warpick
Handaxe x2



Spoiler: Explorers pack



A backpack, a bedroll, a mess kit, a tinderbox, 10 torches, 10 days of rations, a waterskin, 50' of hempen rope



*Second Wind: *1d10+3 hp as bonus action 1/short rest
*Action Surge*



Spoiler: Intercept fighting style



When a creature you can see hits a target, other than you, within 5 feet of you with an attack, you can use your reaction to reduce the damage the target takes by 1d10 + your proficiency bonus (to a minimum of 0 damage). You must be wielding a shield or a simple or martial weapon to use this reaction.






Trinket: Trinket: 1D100 = [83] = 83
A small locked box that quietly hums a lovely melody at night but you always forget it in the morning

Traits: I'm always polite and respectful
Ideal: My city, nation or people are all that matter
Bond: I fight for those who cannot fight for themselves
Flaw: I have little respect for anyone who is not a proven warrior

*Languages*: Common, Dwarven



Spoiler: Racial Abilities: Mountain Dwarf



*Ability Score Increase:* Your Constitution score increases by 2.
*Ability Score Increase:* Your Strength score increases by 2.
*Age:* Dwarves mature at the same rate as humans, but they're considered young until they reach the age of 50. On average, they live about 350 years.
*Alignment:* Most dwarves are lawful, believing firmly in the benefits of a well-ordered society. They tend toward good as well, with a strong sense of fair play and a belief that everyone deserves to share in the benefits of a just order.
*Size:* Dwarves stand between 4 and 5 feet tall and average about 150 pounds. Your size is Medium.
*Speed:* Your base walking speed is 25 feet. Your speed is not reduced by wearing heavy armor.
*Darkvision:* Accustomed to life underground, you have superior vision in dark and dim conditions. You can see in dim light within 60 feet of you as if it were bright light, and in darkness as if it were dim light. You can't discern color in darkness, only shades of gray.
*Dwarven Resilience:* You have advantage on saving throws against poison, and you have resistance against poison damage.
Dwarven Combat Training. You have proficiency with the battleaxe, handaxe, light hammer, and warhammer.
*Skill proficiency: * Investigation
*Tool Proficiency* You gain proficiency with the artisan's tools of your choice: smith's tools, brewer's supplies, or mason's tools.
*Stonecunning* Whenever you make an Intelligence (History) check related to the origin of stonework, you are considered proficient in the History skill and add double your proficiency bonus to the check, instead of your normal proficiency bonus.
*Languages* You can speak, read, and write Common and Dwarvish. Dwarvish is full of hard consonants and guttural sounds, and those characteristics spill over into whatever other language a dwarf might speak.
Dwarven Armor Training. You have proficiency with light and medium armor.
*Proficiency:* land vehicles






Spoiler: Background: City watch



Skills: Athletics and Insight
Proficiencies: none
Equipment:

A uniform in the style of your unit and indicative of your rank
a horn with which to summon help
a set of manacles
a pouch containing 10gp

Feature: Watcher's Eye
Your experience in enforcing the law, and dealing with lawbreakers, gives you a feel for local laws and criminals. You can easily find the local outpost of the watch or a similar organization, and just as easily pick out the dens of criminal activity in a community, although you're more likely to be welcome in the former locations rather than the latter.



Skill Proficiencies: Animal Handling(fighter), Athletics (City-watch), Insight (City-watch), Investigation (replaced weapon training), Perception(Fighter)

SkillAttributeModProficiencyTotalAcrobaticsDEX+0+0Animal HandlingWIS+1+2+3ArcanaINT+0+0AthleticsSTR+3+2+5DeceptionCHA+0+0HistoryINT+0+0InsightWIS+1+2+3IntimidationCHA+0+0InvestigationINT+0+2+2MedicineWIS+1+1NatureINT+0+0PerceptionWIS+1+2+3PerformanceCHA+0+0PersuasionCHA+0+0ReligionINT+0+0Sleight of HandDEX+0+0StealthDEX+0+0SurvivalWIS+1+1




Spoiler: Image


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 3, 2021)

Name: Xian Mrsic
Age: 28; Height: 5’ 8”; Weight: 152lbs
Hair: Light brown
Race: Half Elf
Class: Bard 2

Abilities:
STR 8 (-1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 13 (+1) 
INT 12 (+1) 
WIS 12 (+1) 
CHA 16 (+3) 

Size Medium
Speed 30
AC 13 w/leather armor
Init +2
Hit Points: 15 (1d8)

Proficiency bonus: +2
Proficiencies: light armor, simple weapons, hand crossbows, longswords, rapiers, shortswords
Skills: Deception, Insight, Investigation, Perception, Persuasion 
Instruments: Lute, Lyre, Recorder
Tools: Thieves’ tools, Disguise kit
Languages: Common, Elven, Gnomish
Dexterity, Charisma saves
Darkvision: 60’

Attacks:
Dagger: 1d20+4, damage = 1d4+2 piercing
Rapier: 1d20+4, damage = 1d8+2 piercing
Spells: 1d20+5

Background: House Agent
House Medani

Spellcasting: DC 13, attack mod +5)
Spells known: 5
Spell slots: 3
Cantrips known: 2
-- Ritual casting. Musical instruments as focus.
-- Cantrips: Mage Hand, Viscious Mockery
-- 1st Level: Command, Detect Magic (Dragonmark ability), Detect Poison & Disease (Dragonmark ability), Dissonant Whispers, Faerie Fire, Healing Word, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter
-- slots: level 1 (3)
Dragonmark abilities may be used 1x per day or cast as regular spells

Bard abilities
Bardic Inspiration: You can inspire others through stirring words or music. 
To do so, you use a bonus action on your turn to choose one creature other than yourself within 60 feet of you who can hear you. That creature gains one Bardic Inspiration die, a d6.

Once within the next 10 minutes, the creature can roll the die and add the number rolled to one ability check, attack roll, or saving throw it makes. The creature can wait until after it rolls the d20 before deciding to use the Bardic Inspiration die, but must decide before the DM aSys whether the roll succeeds or fails. Once the Bardic Inspiration die is rolled, it is lost. A creature can have only one Bardic Inspiration die at a time.

Jack of All Trades: Starting at 2nd level, you can add half your proficiency bonus, rounded down, to any ability check you make that doesn't already include your proficiency bonus.

Song of Rest: Beginning at 2nd level, you can use soothing music or oration to help revitalize your wounded allies during a short rest. If you or any friendly creatures who can hear your performance regain hit points at the end of the short rest by spending one or more Hit Dice, each of those creatures regains an extra 1d6 hit points.
The extra Hit Points increase when you reach certain levels in this class: to 1d8 at 9th level, to 1d10 at 13th level, and to 1d12 at 17th level.

Skills:
+3 (dex) Acrobatics **
+2 (wis) Animal Handling **
+2 (int) Arcana **
0 (str) Athletics **
+5 (cha) Deception
+2 (int) History **
+3 (wis) Insight +1d4
+4 (cha) Intimidation **
+3 (int) Investigation +1d4
+2 (wis) Medicine **
+3 (int) Nature
+3 (wis) Perception
+4 (cha) Performance **
+5 (cha) Persuasion
+2 (int) Religion **
+3 (dex) Sleight of Hand **
+3 (dex) Stealth **
+2 (wis) Survival **

** Includes Jack of All Trades

Saving Throws:
Str -1
Dex +4
Con +1
Int +1
Wis +1
Cha +5

Equipment:
Leather armor
Entertainer’s pack
Recorder
Fine clothes
Trinket: Glass orb with moving smoke within
Pouch containing 20 gold
Signet ring (not always worn)

Personality traits:
I’m critical of the monarchies and the limits on the houses.

Ideals:
I want to learn all I can. Both for my house and for my own curiosity.

Bonds:
I love someone from another house but the relationship is forbidden.

Flaws:
My secret could get me expelled from my house.

 Background:
Born and raised in the house enclave in Eston in what was once the kingdom of Cyre. Xian was sent to the enclave in Wroat as a teen when house elders learned of his natural charisma and interest in music. The elders believed he could be trained and developed to assist the house business. After several years of training, Xian was sent to Sharn where he would undertake a number of missions on behalf of the house. Most of the missions were infiltrations using a variety of disguises and forged papers. He would stay long enough to learn the information the house wanted then disappear and report back to his handler. 

Xian has interacted with many people during his time in Sharn and has developed numerous contacts including a Gnome he knows only by sight that has supplied him with false identification papers from time to time and a fellow half elf named Maladiel that has turned out to be a surprisingly reliable source of information and leads if the coin is good.  

It was during the Sun’s Blessings festival that he met, and fell in love with, Brina Venor d’Lyrander. She was beautiful with flaming red hair and dazzling blue eyes. They continued seeing each other for many months. One day, Xian confessed to Brina his true identity. Brina was shocked and angry and stormed off. Xian dispatched many notes and letters to her for weeks after. Eventually, he received a message back. She agreed to meet Xian at a local inn. The two met and talked for hours. Brina admitted that she loved Xian deeply but was afraid of what her house would do should they discover Xian’s identity. They agreed to continue to meet in secret as often as possible.

Notable people:
Chaseera d’Medani, aunt and handler in Sharn

Alaren Devir, owner of the Hearth and Kettle Inn located in the Boldrei’s Hearth district. Xian has entertained patrons there from time to time and is a frequent patron himself.

Yelisha d'Medani, cousin and undercover house agent. Missing since the Day of Mourning in Cyre.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 15, 2022)

Lazharis, Shadar-kai Rogue


----------

